# Bait shop in perdido



## coachdaddy (Oct 15, 2012)

Will be in perdido key to do some surf fishing later this week. Where can I buy bait at? Staying at perdido sun condo. Thanks !!!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Gray's normally has live bait, they are in the Winn Dixie shopping center.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

greys is the closest but dont know if they have bait or not...best to call before you drive up there....next closet is outcast


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Orange Beach has several B & T stores also...

Gray's B & T 850-492-2666


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/hot-spots-opening-perdido-key-144952/


----------



## coachdaddy (Oct 15, 2012)

*thanks*

well im back and thanks for the info. i used geeys and they were very helpful. i killed it friday my family and i caught 20 + whiting, and my daughter and i caught our first stingrays. my oldest also caught a 4" pomp that was returned to the gulf to grow. we had a fantastic time and cant wait to return. you people are extremely fortunate to live and work in such a great area.


----------

